# Gas Test



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

It's been a while since I've tested an existing residential system that's been flagged by the gas company. I could not remember the testing pressure for an existing system. I could have sworn it was 10oz. for 10 minutes. I referred to my IFGC book for test pressure. 406.4.1 It says that it should be no less than 1 1/2 times working pressure but not less than 3 psig. Is this test for new systems only or does it apply to existing systems? Also, 3 psig converts to 48 oz. Correct? I don't ever remember testing an existing system that high before.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

3 psi for 30 minutes


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Call your local ahjd. One town here is 20psi. My home town is 3psi. So call. Cuz ul need the city to pass it then gas company will test it !!


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

If the pipe is painted than I know where I'm at is 100 psi for a hour, I would bet it is 3 psi


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

It's 24 psi for 15 minutes here. High pressure lines require 90 psi for 15 minutes.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I get nervous pumping 50yr old lines up to 3lbs... Couldn't imagine how many leaks 25psi+ would create.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

If it can't hold 25psi then it needs to be replaced!!!!


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> If it can't hold 25psi then it needs to be replaced!!!!


Why not test pipe at its max rated pressure and if it can't hold it then replace or repair it?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Olemissplumber said:


> Why not test pipe at its max rated pressure and if it can't hold it then replace or repair it?


When it's 50-60 years old and the last person to touch it was about as strong as my 3 year old.

In a perfect world I would replace every gas line we have to test. This isn't a perfect world, the city I live in is full of "fixed" income people that can barely afford the inspection fee, much less the brand new line. City requires 3psi on normal lines and 5psi on 2lb systems. If I pump a line up and see multiple leaks I will usually recommend changing the line instead of spending all day taking apart gas lines to re-dope them.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Because that's not what plumbers do. Most components in a gas system arnt pressure rated as high as steel pipe. I dont want to put a low pressure gas system under that kind if stress Ask a master plumber. Maybe they can explain better


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Because that's not what plumbers do. Most components in a gas system arnt pressure rated as high as steel pipe. I dont want to put a low pressure gas system under that kind if stress Ask a master plumber. Maybe they can explain better


Yeah I was being sarcastic,a low pressure test for a low pressure system is more than adequate and a master gas fitter would be the more appropriate one to reference.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No such thing here. Master plumber is the master if all types of plumbing no fitter,steam fitter gas fitter, ect ect. Not saying they don't specialize in an area but the tsbpe doesn't endorse it


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No such thing here. Master plumber is the master if all types of plumbing no fitter,steam fitter gas fitter, ect ect. Not saying they don't specialize in an area but the tsbpe doesn't endorse it


So you guys don't test for med gas? Master plumber pipes it all huh?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's an endorsement on your master license or your j man but u can't just be a med gas master or med gas j man. U must be a plumber first


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Olemissplumber said:


> So you guys don't test for med gas? Master plumber pipes it all huh?


In Louisiana you sit for a med gas class and test to be certified as an installer and brazer. Two part test, written and practical. Fail the written and pass the braze all you can do is burn. Green light written, fail braze, just install. 

NFPA 2005/6010 certification. Speaking of I've got continuing Ed this weekend.

Here you don't have a plumbing license to install gas lines. You have to have a masters to pull permits and a journeyman to meet with the inspector but if your outside city limits its fair game.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ce class. Yum how long is the class??


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Four hours... Yay me


----------



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay.. I talked to the gas company today and got my answer. For EXISTING house lines that have already been in service, the system needs to be tested at whatever the pressure is coming into the house. In my case with this particular house the pressure coming in is 14 inch w.c.

That converts to 8 onces (.5lbs). The system is required to hold this pressure for 3 minutes. I realize different areas around the country may be different but that is what is required here.

For new house lines the testing pressure is 1 1/2 times the existing pressure coming in or no less than 3 psig for 10 minutes. New service lines test at 90 psig.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

We do 15psi until inspector sees it here


----------



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

Will said:


> We do 15psi until inspector sees it here


Is this for new installs or existing lines that have been red flagged by gas company?

You should see some of the OLD houses here where the gas lines would leak if you looked at them the wrong way. I assume that is why the testing pressure required here is so low. I could not imagine putting 15psi into these old lines. As someone mentioned before, a lot of these people are on fixed income. That kind of pressure would open up a new can of worms.


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

I tend to over tighten my fittings. We dope the threads with key-tite followed by yellow tape then dope again. Here its 15# for 15min. But we fill them when we are done and sometime don't have the inspectors out for a week. We always joke if we think the system would hold water or not. I don't see why they wouldn't, whole houses were run like that in the old days in Galvi. We had an inspector get mad because the pressure was to high once (35# i think). He said to lower it and he would be back to check it lol


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Bigcim said:


> I tend to over tighten my fittings. We dope the threads with key-tite followed by yellow tape then dope again. Here its 15# for 15min. But we fill them when we are done and sometime don't have the inspectors out for a week. We always joke if we think the system would hold water or not. I don't see why they wouldn't, whole houses were run like that in the old days in Galvi. We had an inspector get mad because the pressure was to high once (35# i think). He said to lower it and he would be back to check it lol


Dope then tape then dope? Wtf that's a waste of time and material.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

1929chrysler said:


> Okay.. I talked to the gas company today and got my answer. For EXISTING house lines that have already been in service, the system needs to be tested at whatever the pressure is coming into the house. In my case with this particular house the pressure coming in is 14 inch w.c.
> 
> That converts to 8 onces (.5lbs). The system is required to hold this pressure for 3 minutes. I realize different areas around the country may be different but that is what is required here.
> 
> For new house lines the testing pressure is 1 1/2 times the existing pressure coming in or no less than 3 psig for 10 minutes. New service lines test at 90 psig.


 
Sorry getting late to the party that is what we did in Stark county with the gas line back in the 90's. Test 8 ounces for 24 hours with new construction. For repairs of an existing line we left the test on until the gas company returned to verify leak was taken care of. Most of the gas lines were high pressure lines.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

I use a manometer to test gas systems on low pressure tests. I feel they are more accurate.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

1929chrysler said:


> Is this for new installs or existing lines that have been red flagged by gas company?
> 
> You should see some of the OLD houses here where the gas lines would leak if you looked at them the wrong way. I assume that is why the testing pressure required here is so low. I could not imagine putting 15psi into these old lines. As someone mentioned before, a lot of these people are on fixed income. That kind of pressure would open up a new can of worms.



You think I don't work in old houses too?????:blink:

If it doesn't hold 15 psi, then there is a problem. What leaks at 15 psi would leak a 5 psi too....


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> It's 24 psi for 15 minutes here. High pressure lines require 90 psi for 15 minutes.


Why such an odd psi number?


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

Olemissplumber said:


> Dope then tape then dope? Wtf that's a waste of time and material.


I hear ya but It does work,(not saying tape or dope by its self wouldn't because Ive done that too) I dont drench it with dope just a skim coat and normally a wrap or two of tape. the dope and tape are inexpensive. It was what I was taught and works so why change. Its more money (hourly,time) chasing a leak in a assembled system.
Fixed leaks on guys work that used dope, but I think it mostly tightening issues. I could get more turns out of their fittings and pipe.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Bigcim said:


> I hear ya but It does work,(not saying tape or dope by its self wouldn't because Ive done that too) I dont drench it with dope just a skim coat and normally a wrap or two of tape. the dope and tape are inexpensive. It was what I was taught and works so why change. Its more money (hourly,time) chasing a leak in a assembled system.
> Fixed leaks on guys work that used dope, but I think it mostly tightening issues. I could get more turns out of their fittings and pipe.


It seems your trying to make up for inferior threads or assembly technique with dope and tape. The objective is to fill the tiny space between the threads and lubricate the joint as its assembled,how much does that take? Not much and the excess either gets left inside the system to possibly clog regulator screens or oozes out on the exterior where it's doing nothing.
Over tightening can cause the fitting to crack later. Not a good thing.


----------



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

Will said:


> You think I don't work in old houses too?????:blink:
> 
> If it doesn't hold 15 psi, then there is a problem. What leaks at 15 psi would leak a 5 psi too....


We are talking about two different things here. New installations of gas lines versus old existing lines that have been in service for many years. The testing for each scenario is different. 

Residential houses don't operate on psi. They operate on inches of water column which is much lower than psi. If a typical house has 7 inches of w.c. coming in, that is 1/4lb. of pressure. So if you are testing a house line at 15 psi., you would be putting 60 times the amount of pressure in that line that it normally would be under.

I would think that putting that kind of pressure in an ancient system will create more leaks. It would be the same thing as having an old dry rotted bicycle tire. If you pump it up to the recommended operating pressure it may not leak if you are lucky. However, if you pump it up to 60 times the amount of pressure it is normally under, I guarantee you will find a leak

It's the same thing with old dry and cracked pipe dope on existing gas lines. JMHO.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

We were on the same page. I was also referring to old systems. 15 psi here fir residential new or old


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

1929chrysler said:


> We are talking about two different things here. New installations of gas lines versus old existing lines that have been in service for many years. The testing for each scenario is different.
> 
> Residential houses don't operate on psi. They operate on inches of water column which is much lower than psi. If a typical house has 7 inches of w.c. coming in, that is 1/4lb. of pressure. So if you are testing a house line at 15 psi., you would be putting 60 times the amount of pressure in that line that it normally would be under.
> 
> ...


It depends where you are working on residential systems,some do run 2lb systems and drop the pressure at a regulator before the appliance.


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

I never dope the inside of a fitting. Any excess would be on the outside not in. I appreciate your input Olemissplumber, any of it is welcome. Did my fathers house 15 years ago maybe one day it will fail or maybe not
We have tested ourselves(coworkers) on our spare time to see who's strong enough to crack fittings. I cant says i put that much force into an actual install 
Also i'm never to old to stop learning so I appreciate everyone's time on this site


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ever pro pressed gas pipe ? I have


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Ever butt fuzed 3" HDPE with a hand torch? I have...


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Ever butt fuzed 3" HDPE with a hand torch? I have...


Did you get certified for that? Lol


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

love2surf927 said:


> Did you get certified for that? Lol


Yep, it's called your in a damn bind and you make some **** work certification...


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Yep, it's called your in a damn bind and you make some **** work certification...


I've got one of those too!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

love2surf927 said:


> I've got one of those too!


You can't plumb unless you've got experience in that cert.. No way


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Ever butt fuzed 3" HDPE with a hand torch? I have...


Nope but I'd like to know how. !!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Troll trash has been taken out.

Please return to your regularly schedule program.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you, this thread was getting deeper than an Alaskan latrine


----------

